# Suma en Macro



## chebapuc (Sep 12, 2007)

Hola.
Por favor, alguien que me yude con esto:

Necesito hacer una función suma pero desde una macro donde las celdas estén definidas por variables. He probado con esto:

ActiveCell.FormulaR1C1 = "=SUM(R[str1FILA]C:R[str2FILA]C)"

pero no me funciona. Por favor, alguien que tenga la respesta, muchas gracias.

Sebastián


----------



## galileogali (Sep 13, 2007)

Proba con esto


ActiveCell.FormulaR1C1 = "=SUM(R[" & str1FILA &"]C:R["& str2FILA &"]C)" 

GALILEOGALI


----------



## Greg Truby (Sep 14, 2007)

Hola Galileo,

Gracias por haber estado ayudando aquí.  He tenido una semana bastante divertido haciendo justamente un proyecto de Excel.  Esta semana he escrito unos 1.900 y pico líneas de VBA más importando unos 1.400 líneas de módulos genéricos ya prehechos que tengo.  Pero ya me falta poco - tal vez unos 200-400 líneas más.
<hr/>
Bueno,chebapuc,

Favor note que poniendo los "[" y "]", usted está haciendo una fórmula relativa.  Esto sirve bien si usted quire copiarlo a otras celdas.  Pero si str1FILA no se hizo en términos relativos a la celda activa, no le va a funciona como espera.  Mejor hacer la fórmula con direccionas absolutas o cambiar la forma de hacer str1FILA.

Saludos cordiales,


----------



## galileogali (Sep 14, 2007)

Que tal Greg!!!verdaderamente impresionante, que mega proyecto!!!

GALI


----------

